# Interior lighting and DRL q's.



## RyderMax (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi again - 9 day Maxima owener here...

I see substantial lighting on the radio console, but none on the heating/ac console aside from the LED status panel. are the buttons supposed to be lit up? How about the cruise control button - the other buttons (rear defrost, panel light adjust and another one) light up, but not cruise control.

In Canada, I'm supposed to have daytime running lights. The PO said that they used to work, and didn't notice when they stopped working. Apparently, there is a DRL controller in the engine compartment that goes bad. Can someone tell me where it is and what it looks like, please?

That's it for now, but stay tuned as I get to know my Max.

Michael


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

why not just turn on your headlights?


----------



## RyderMax (Aug 5, 2004)

"why not just turn on your headlights?"

Well, sure. I do that already. But, when you turn on your headlights, that will make your radio, clock, and climate control displays dimmer and more difficult to see in the daylight.

In the end, I may just not worry about it too much, but I'd like to know rather than guess...

M


----------



## tmnismo91 (Jul 20, 2004)

By LED do you mean LCD? Anyways, I assume you have the digital climate control. I am not familiar with that unit. 

Your cruise control switch to the left of the steering column should should have two bulbs. One illuminating the words "cruise cont." and the other comes on when you toggle the switch on/off. The next switch is the fogs, this one should be lit. Your dimmer as well. Your rear defrost has two bulbs. One illuminating the icon, the second is a indicator light telling you the rear def. is on. Your hazard should also be lit. 

On some models there is a light directly above the radio illuminating downward. Some do not have this. The cig lighter should light up, and there should be a bulb in the ash tray as well. You can buy the bulbs for the switches at Radioshack. Hope this helps

-Sean


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

All the buttons should be lit up, they all have little bulbs in them, you can get these at nissan, or maybe a parts store...not sure. As for the DRL it has a grey case, and has two connectors on it. Most likely the solder in the module has broken. I would take the inside out of the case and then resolder the connections on the back, look closely and see if there is rings around them. Rings indicate that the solder is broken.

This goes for all the DRL modules.


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I know those bulbs are very tiny and can only be bought at the Nissan Dealer. They will range from $4 to $6 each. So it can get costly if you need many of them. In any case I changed them on mine and they really made a nice show. Worth the money.


----------

